# OpenOffice.org Aqua: Top 10 avant version publique



## ericb2 (27 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Il a été décidé de fournir une version publique Aqua ( sans X11 ) d'OpenOffice.org, une fois que les 10 bugs les plus important auront été corrigés.

Attention : version de test ne signifie pas version finalisée, et tout ne sera peut être pas fonctionnel non plus.

*Ce qui est sur, c'est que plus vous nous aiderez, et moins vous attendrez !!*

Tous les détails pour "comment nous aider" sont sur *mon blog *

D'avance merci ! 


P.S. : à ceux qui souhaitent en discuter, je rappelle que je serai au Salon Solutions Linux, cette semaine. 
Voir * cette annonce *pour plus d'infos


-- 
Eric Bachard
Co Lead
OpenOffice.org Porting project
ericb@openoffice.org


----------



## DualG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

Excellente nouvelle!

Je cours sur ton blog pour voir si je peux être utile à quelque chose.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Salut,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est pr&#233;vu dans cette version aqua d'utiliser les correcteurs orthographiques syst&#232;me? Comme &#231;a on pourra par exemple utiliser ceux d'Antidote qui sont beaucoup plus &#233;volu&#233; que ceux fournit en standard.


----------



## ericb2 (2 Février 2007)

ericb->gloup gloup

* Si Antidote fonctionne avec la version X11, il fonctionnera pareil avec la version Aqua *: le code est commun ( je compile en ce moment une version aqua avec le milestone m202, soit le code le plus à jour), et nous sommes *toujours à jour* avec le code le plus récent (ou très près).

En espérant t'avoir répondu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Je n'ai pas antidote mais j'avais un doute sur le fonctionnement avec la version X11. On verra. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## ntx (4 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
je viens de voir les copies d'&#233;cran de la version Aqua : &#231;a a quand m&#234;me une autre gueule que du X11  
Une petite question: j'ai d&#233;couvert les possibilit&#233;s de composant java officebean qui n'existe pas pour le moment sur Mac OSX.  Quand est-il avec l'arriv&#233;e de cette nouvelle version ?


----------



## ntx (4 Février 2007)

Re-bonjour,
question subsidiaire : si on oublie OfficeBean, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait aussi "attaquer" Oo avec Corba. Est-ce que cette fonctionnalité est aussi implémentée dans la version Aqua ?


----------



## naas (10 Février 2007)

je ne trouve pas ou charger la version ooo sans x11 sur ton blog...
parce que la pour l'instant je suis en train de lire cette page


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Février 2007)

si tu lis bien, tu la trouveras quand les 10 bugs principaux seront corrigés.


----------



## naas (10 Février 2007)

Thierry6 a dit:


> si tu lis bien, tu la trouveras quand les 10 bugs principaux seront corrigés.



et il en reste combien ?


----------



## ericb2 (11 Février 2007)

ericb->naas

Disons qu'on a bien avancé sur 3 ou 4, mais on doit vérifier et revérifier les corrections de bugs, améliorer le code ..etc.

Comme on raisonne en qualité ( nombre de bugs) plutôt qu'en temps, on ne peut pas donner de délais. 

Maintenant, si tu souhaites nous aider, tu peux utiliser la version X11 : en effet, notre code pour la version alpha suit exactement le code le plus avancé, et nous signaler les pb fait progresser les deux versions en même temps, puisque la base est la même 

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## yannick.val (12 Février 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens de voir les copies d'écran de la version Aqua : ça a quand même une autre gueule que du X11
> Une petite question: j'ai découvert les possibilités de composant java officebean qui n'existe pas pour le moment sur Mac OSX.  Quand est-il avec l'arrivée de cette nouvelle version ?



Tu aurais quelque copies d'ecran sur cette version, pour nous faire saliver un peu ? ;-)


----------



## tachyon (12 Février 2007)

Pardon pour la question, mais quelle différence y aura-t-il avec Neo Office?
Pourquoi ne pas combiner les efforts des deux équipes?


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2007)

tachyon a dit:


> Pardon pour la question, mais quelle différence y aura-t-il avec Neo Office?
> Pourquoi ne pas combiner les efforts des deux équipes?



Neooffice a choisi de passer par java (ce qui leur a permis plus facilement d'avoir d'emblée une interface mac). Apparemment, les équipes n'ont pas la même logique et, pour l'instant, n'envisagent pas de travailler ensemble.

Pour ma part, j'utilise pour l'heure neooffice parce que le souk au niveau des polices de caractères dans l'openoffice actuel, ça faisait pas très mac à mon goût 

Pour la suite, on verra. En tous cas, je remercie les gens de neooffice d'avoir offert une solution certes perfectible mais dans l'esprit mac sans attendre le développement, par ailleurs intéressant, d'openoffice aqua.


----------



## DualG4 (12 Février 2007)

tachyon a dit:


> Pardon pour la question, mais quelle différence y aura-t-il avec Neo Office?
> Pourquoi ne pas combiner les efforts des deux équipes?



Des infos ici: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=149163&page=3 (à partir du message 57)


----------



## naas (12 Février 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> Maintenant, si tu souhaites nous aider, tu peux utiliser la version X11 : en effet, notre code pour la version alpha suit exactement le code le plus avancé, et nous signaler les pb fait progresser les deux versions en même temps, puisque la base est la même
> 
> --
> Eric Bachard


avec grand plaisir, je vais chercher un lien


----------



## kisco (12 Février 2007)

yannick.val a dit:


> Tu aurais quelque copies d'ecran sur cette version, pour nous faire saliver un peu ? ;-)



suis ce lien http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/AquaBuild et tout en bas tu trouveras la section screenshots avec différents liens


----------



## tachyon (12 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Neooffice a choisi de passer par java (ce qui leur a permis plus facilement d'avoir d'emblée une interface mac). Apparemment, les équipes n'ont pas la même logique et, pour l'instant, n'envisagent pas de travailler ensemble.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'utilise pour l'heure neooffice parce que le souk au niveau des polices de caractères dans l'openoffice actuel, ça faisait pas très mac à mon goût
> 
> Pour la suite, on verra. En tous cas, je remercie les gens de neooffice d'avoir offert une solution certes perfectible mais dans l'esprit mac sans attendre le développement, par ailleurs intéressant, d'openoffice aqua.





DualG4 a dit:


> Des infos ici: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=149163&page=3 (à partir du message 57)



Merci de vos réponses. J'utilise aussi Neo Office et j'en suis très satisfait (pas grand chose à envier à MS), depuis la dernière version j'avais abandonné Open Office X11. Alors j'ai hâte de voir OpenOffice sans X11.
à+


----------

